# Problem in plastisol transfer printing



## KENNYLI1968 (Dec 13, 2012)

I am a screen printer of plastisol transfer, I have a problem when printing half-tone designs with little tiny dots, after several strokes, the dots are getting bigger and bigger and sometimes they even overlap with each other that make the whole print terrible, to avoid this I have to wipe the printing side of the stencil every 5 to 6 strokes, anyone here knows the cause of the problem and how to solve it? thanks a million!!!


----------



## danversatrans (Aug 1, 2017)

KENNYLI1968 said:


> I am a screen printer of plastisol transfer, I have a problem when printing half-tone designs with little tiny dots, after several strokes, the dots are getting bigger and bigger and sometimes they even overlap with each other that make the whole print terrible, to avoid this I have to wipe the printing side of the stencil every 5 to 6 strokes, anyone here knows the cause of the problem and how to solve it? thanks a million!!!


You can do it on a finer mesh screen ( 180, 230, 355 ) speed up your squeeze speed , less pressure on your squeeze....or a combination of these


----------



## KENNYLI1968 (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks, I will let you know if its got improved, but I believe there is less headache when ditect printing to garment


----------



## Sulp (Dec 7, 2010)

You shouldn't have to do multiple strokes when printing transfers...Especially with half tones. If you are printing on transfer paper it should be 1 hit and done. Several stokes is what's causing your problem and will make it look terrible. Get a pelon or piece of material and make sure you are clearing the screen with one pass. 
1-color plastisol transfers are very easy to print. Make sure you are using new pallet paper. use a light mist of glue to hold the transfer paper in place, print with a nice smooth stroke, not too much angle, med pressure, decent off-contact and it should print beautifully.


----------



## danversatrans (Aug 1, 2017)

( after several strokes, the dots are getting bigger and bigger and sometimes they even overlap with each other that make the whole print terrible ) 

I think the OP was meaning after he had printed a few sheets he had to wipe the screen and then after a few more wipe the screen again , so a finer mesh lighter pressure and a little faster speed on squeeze should help him...

( 1-color plastisol transfers are very easy to print. Make sure you are using new pallet paper. use a light mist of glue to hold the transfer paper in place, print with a nice smooth stroke, not too much angle, med pressure, decent off-contact and it should print beautifully.) 

I agree he should get great results


----------

